# Reason why Great Miami River is GREAT



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Fished for 45 minutes at the Great Miami River Because it was to hot for me to be outside. First Cast was a snag and lost my lure, perfect start..3rd Cast landed a 4.10lb Largemouth thanks to the guys at the river who had a scale, mine up and vanished...Then a Smallmouth and then 1 dirty Sauger..Really its the KVD Shades that attract the fish. Get some


----------



## Globadoc (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice haul. What did you catch them with?


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

rattletrap


----------



## kraftjd (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice catch bro! I might be down there soon to catch some cats and maybe sauger


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice job 

_From my Evo  _


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

Very nice fish, 4+ lbs. is impressive for a river largemouth.

Did you catch it on top of the dam, or did you just take it up there for a photo op and what exactly is a "dirty" sauger?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Loved the KVD line  nice fish!


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I walked up to the top to have one of the guys up there take a pic for me...a dirty sauger is a sauger I rather catch something else.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

wilbur's all grown up


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

you guys that fish the lower dam on the opposite side of bmayhalls pic do you park at the boat ramp and walk down or cut through the little neighborhood over the hill. Me and co_trout walked it saturday from the boat ramp in that heat I thought I was going to die. Saw some guys doing good on minnows from the wall but we didnt have any bites.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

That has to b e the bigest bass I have seen out of the GMR. Nice job!!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Thats as big a largemouth as Ive seen caught down there in several years.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree with everyone else, 4+ lbs. out of a tributary is NICE!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

that is an awesome fish! I was in BPS yesterday and saw it on your phone...let your coworker know that I caught two 17" smallies in the Mad River yesterday testing out the new JMorris Smoke reel and new rod I bought! caught about 7 fish in 45 minutes. I love both the reel and rod......how can you not after two 17inchers!

-Neil


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

farleybucks said:


> that is an awesome fish! I was in BPS yesterday and saw it on your phone...let your coworker know that I caught two 17" smallies in the Mad River yesterday testing out the new JMorris Smoke reel and new rod I bought! caught about 7 fish in 45 minutes. I love both the reel and rod......how can you not after two 17inchers!
> 
> -Neil


Sounds like you had a good time and day at the Mad River..You were working with Jay I think..I'll let him know how you did...Im still wanting to make a trip to the mad river I've heard from a ton of people it was good..I just get get off the GMR because its like 3 minutes from me. Congrats on the 17inchers


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

imalt said:


> you guys that fish the lower dam on the opposite side of bmayhalls pic do you park at the boat ramp and walk down or cut through the little neighborhood over the hill. Me and co_trout walked it saturday from the boat ramp in that heat I thought I was going to die. Saw some guys doing good on minnows from the wall but we didnt have any bites.


unless you know someone in one of the houses backed up to the hill it is trespassing.. I know more than one and some are a lot more serious about the trespassing than others. My aunt used to be pretty casual about it until her grill got stolen from someone cutting through her backyard to get to the river.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

treytd32 said:


> unless you know someone in one of the houses backed up to the hill it is trespassing.. I know more than one and some are a lot more serious about the trespassing than others. My aunt used to be pretty casual about it until her grill got stolen from someone cutting through her backyard to get to the river.


dont you love how one person screws it up for everybody else?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

